# WalMart in Barstow, CA



## scottb80 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know if the WalMart in Barstow allows overnight camping?  We're looking for a place to stop for one night while on the way to Death Valley.


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, Scott
I don't know if you can or not.. but you can call
Here is the number & address.. Let us know how it works out.. I may be heading that way in January 
Take care & Have a safe trip 
Bob

Store Details:

621 Montara Road
Barstow, CA 92311
(760) 252-5000 

Site to StoreSM Hours:

M-F: 8:00 am - 10:00pm
Sat: 8:00 am - 10:00 pm 
Sunday:8:00 am - 10:00 pm


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 22, 2011)

Bet there is a campground nearby that would love your business too!!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Like Ken stated, bet some camp ground would love you business. That is what keeps them in business. But I also under stand wanting to save on one night stays. I have never camped at WM, so it would be all new to me.


----------



## scottb80 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone.  I understand about campgrounds, but we're going to be arriving late (10:00ish) and leaving early (6:00ish), probably before a campground office is even open.  We tried staying at a campground once before, when we arrived and left like this, and they didn't even know we were there, except for a check we left.  We didn't even bother to hook up.  I hate paying money for something that I'm not going to use.  That's why this time I thought I'd try a WalMart.  We did it once before on the way to Mammoth Lakes, and stayed in a school parking lot.  Got there in the dark and left before anyone at the school arrived.

I'll give the WalMart a call.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 23, 2011)

You better be careful parking in a school parking lot. They'll jack up your rear wheels and you'll never get out of there! 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Kirk (Nov 23, 2011)

I would call them just to be sure, but there are also some truck stops in that area where you could probably spend the night also. There is a Love's, a T/A, and a Pilot and I'd bet that you could stop at any of those. We stayed at the T/A several years ago.


----------



## scottb80 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kirk;75273 said:
			
		

> I would call them just to be sure, but there are also some truck stops in that area where you could probably spend the night also. There is a Love's, a T/A, and a Pilot and I'd bet that you could stop at any of those. We stayed at the T/A several years ago.



Kirk,
Good advice.  I did find on another RV Forum that the WalMart in Barstow does not allow overnight camping and they suggest going to the Barstow Mall.  But from the posters remarks, it's a little "Seedy".  I like the idea of a Love's or a T/A, I'll give them a try.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, Scott
Kirk ideal is good too, or better :triumphant:
Hope you are a sound sleeper.. there may be a lot of noise, with trucks coming and going.
Most important is don't drive if you are sleepy, you are suppose to be having fun
Happy Turkey Day to all. and remember to give thanks for all we have :applause:
Bob


----------



## scottb80 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Pancanbob,
Hey, with my tinnitus, I have to go to sleep with a jet engine roaring in my right ear and a pipe organ playing F sharps in both my ears.  Trucks will not bother me.

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Scott I hope that if you are a veteran you are getting compensation for your tinnitus. It not much, but 10% will give you 123.00a month.


----------



## scottb80 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hollis,
Nope, came up 4F when I was drafted in '71 to go to Vietnam.  $123 a month would be nice though.


----------



## andytrig32 (Nov 25, 2011)

That would be nice to get that check every month.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 25, 2011)

WELL AS U CAN SEE FROM MY SIGNATURE I AM 50% SO I GOT GOOD A GOOD CHECK. But I just got in the VA system, but going to help out alot when I start buying gas for the MH.


----------



## roadman (Dec 9, 2011)

why do rv park owners thank it is ok to charge 50$ or more to park for the night.but when a rver is trying to make his money last a litte longer,and park at walmart.they are look down on by some.new to this form,not rving.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 10, 2011)

Not trying to be mean or anything, but you have said your not an RVer...so you need to look at both sides of the story.  

I have an employee who used to own a campground...more than once big Motorhomes came in and the only reason they did was to dump tanks.   Now you have to realize....that act flooded his septic system.  A system that was designed to take it constantly, not designed to be flooded with a couple hundred gallons at one shot.  So, is that fair to the campground owner who is trying to make ends meet also??

I would venture to guess you have never been in business for yourself also....your not thinking of the costs of running a campground.  The advertising, mortgage, insurance and maintainance that the campground owner has.....everyone thinks that people who are in business are just over run with cash....NOT.  More accurately, we are over run with bills.....

The ONLY reason Wal-Mart lets campers stay overnight is the hope that they come inside and spend money...who knows, they may spend more than a campsite would have been....but look how much money they saved..............

I am sure others here will have a different outlook on the subject, that is my 2 cents....


----------



## scottb80 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input, but it's all for naught now.  I got a phone call from the Park Service at Death Valley, that my reservation at Furnace Creek Campground was being "changed".  Turns out that they want to do some utilities work on the campground, so they're moving everyone down to Sunset Campground, a mile down the road.  Sunset doesn't have fire rings or tables and is just a big parking lot.  It's also first come first served, so the spaces they're going to "hold" for us will probably be in the worst locations.  The reason for our trip was to see some friends who have RV reservations inside the Ranch and we wanted to be within walking distance.  So, after some thought, we decided to cancel the trip since we don't have a toad.  Bummer.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry your trip did not work out.


----------

